# [GRUB] Probléme au boot [RESOLU]

## tux03

Bonsoir,

j'ai installé gentoo pour la premiére fois, sauf que au demarrage grub n'est pas bon....

Mes partitions utilisées sont, /dev/sda5 pour /

/dev/sda7 pour /boot

Pour le swap et le home je verrais aprés.

Mon menu.lst et mon grub.conf ressemble a ca 

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.32-r7

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda5
```

Au demarrage j'ai un kernel panic, et j'aimerais savoir le probléme,

Voila merci  :Smile: Last edited by tux03 on Sat May 08, 2010 1:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## KeNNys

tu peux en donner plus sur ton kernel panic ?

Sa serait pas que tu aurais oublier l'ext2 dans ton noyau car par default il n'est pas active.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Bienvenue sur le forum tux03  :Smile: 

Il faudrait juste que tu mets ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum stp (si tu ne veux pas te faire arracher la tête par un modérateur en colère, c'est que certain peuvent devenir de vrai démons... ou poissons piquant   :Razz:  ) en lisant ça notamment la partie 3/3  :Smile: 

Tu dis que tu as un kernel panic... donc ton grub fonctionne bien puisque tu as accès au noyau, non ? 

Peux-tu nous donner ce message d'erreur stp ? parce que là c'est un peu difficile de t'aider.... 

Sinon ton grub.conf à l'aire correcte je pense... (si tu as bien appelé ton noyau "2.6.32-gentoo-r7")

Je vais un peu devancer les réponses mais, tu as bien mis en dure (*) dans le noyau le support pour ton/tes système(s) de fichiers (ext2/3/4, reiserfs, xfs....)  ?

----------

## tux03

Oui les systèmes de fichiers que j'utilise on bien été coché correctement avec * dans menuconfig. (j'utilise le ext4 et ext2 pour le boot).

Voici une photo (on y voit pas grand chose) de mon kernel panic : 

http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1272115437.jpg

Voila, en espérant que ca aide,

Bonne journée

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Vérifie que l'option suivante est activée dans le kernel :

```

Enable the block layer --->

     --- Enable the block layer

     [*]   Support for Large single files

```

----------

## jcTux

Vérifie aussi que les drivers de ton contrôleur&disque dur sont compilés.

Poste éventuellement le résultat de lspci.

----------

## tux03

J'ai ca

```
  │ │    --- Enable the block layer                                       │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Support for large (2TB+) block devices and files           │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Block layer SG support v4                                  │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Block layer data integrity support                         │ │  

  │ │          IO Schedulers  --->   
```

C'est bon ?

----------

## KeNNys

Et ton grub tu peux le montrer ?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

Tu as bien copié le .config et le bzImage du kernel.

```

#mount /boot

#cd /usr/src/linux

#cp .config /boot/config-2.6.32-r7

#cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/2.6.32-gentoo-r7

#umount /boot

```

Pour ton grub.conf, essaie d'ajouté (hd0,6)

```
kernel (hd0,6)/boot/2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda5
```

----------

## jcTux

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Tu as bien copié le .config et le bzImage du kernel.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pourquoi doit-il copier le fichier .config dans /boot ?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

comme ça t'as toujours une sauvegarde de ta config noyau   :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> comme ça t'as toujours une sauvegarde de ta config noyau  

 

mes deux cents :

 *Quote:*   

> /proc/config.gz

  c'est plus béton puisque dans le noyo

tu l'obtiens en configurant :

```
CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y
```

A+

----------

## tux03

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Tu as bien copié le .config et le bzImage du kernel.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Salut,

merci mais toujours kernel panic avec cette méthode...

Cela peut il venir du fstab ? 

car sous nutyx j'avais eu ce probléme a cause d'un mauvais fstab

le mien : 

```

/dev/sda7      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda5      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda1      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0
```

Bonne soirée

----------

## jcTux

Ton fstab et ton grub a l'air correct.

Ça a l'air d'être un problème de support SATA non compilé.

Vérifie bien ce point.

----------

## tux03

Bonjour,

aprés avoir recompilé mon kernel plusieurs fois, notament avec sata et ide j'ai toujours le même probléme.

Dans le kernel panic on me parle de vfs...

Est ce une option dans menuconfig ?

Bonne journée et merci

----------

## tux03

Problème résolu !

Ce n'était pas un problème de sata mais de ide, donc SIS pata a mettre dans le kernel 

Merci quand même et bonne journée.

----------

